# Poor Killifish



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

I was just woken up by a 'flapping' sound, it was going on for almost 20 mins, so i got up, and switched the light on to investigate.

My new male Killifish had jumped out of the tank! I could just see him, but could not reach him (because he was behind a large piece of furniture on the carpet). Then he died a few minutes later.

WHY DO THEY JUMP OUT??? I am quite sad now, he had fantastic colours, and now his girlfriend is on her own in the tank.

The only fish I've ever kept that don't jump are tetras.

Does anyone have any tips on this problem? (I can't have a canopy due to my over-tank light).


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

I think it might've been stress, since he's new? I've only had fish jump out(while I was still a fish nooby) when I put them into different water not acclimating them.

And it might be that it's really sensitive.


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

Killifish naturally jump from puddle to puddle. When I was raising them, I always used covered tanks and still a couple would manage to jump out. I used to use bio-wheel filters, that was a mistake since there was an opening for them to leap out of, tetra foam filters to the rescue...

Perhaps a fine mesh of that they use for the new 'transparent' screen doors?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Asking why killies jump is like asking whys dogs spin around in a circle before going to sleep. It's just in their nature . Killies and hatchets are two of the worst. It's always the prettiest one that jumps out too. I've had way too many critters escape "over the wall" to have much of a desire to keep an open-top tank.


----------



## npnailer (Apr 16, 2007)

My native fish tank has a suspended light, but I use a clear glass top and it allows most of the light through, while keeping the fish (mostly) in. I also cut a plexiglas section to fit around the filter and heater entry points to try to cut off that escape route also. Some fish..you just HAVE to have a top.
If you don't..your female will eventually follow her companion.(when, not if!).


----------

